# green terror habitat...



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

i have 2 green terror cichlids and i was wondering if anyone knew what their natural habitat would be like? Lots of rocks? Caves? Lots of plants? I just wanted to setup the tank how their natural habitat in the wild would be like. helpful information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! =]


----------



## A Sneaky Fatman (Jan 23, 2011)

I should be decorated with Driftwood, with a small grain gravel or clay. It should include lots of open swimming space, with larger plants like Val or Swords near the rootier driftwood.

There is a page about it on mongabay.com.


----------



## gatman09 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have my green terrors with drift wood, texas holey rock, and black sand. The black sand makes their colors show really nice. And the holey rocks give a lot of hiding spots.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Think of their natural habitat. A tropical river is going to be your setup. In a river, the middle is usually open, and there are usually all the rocks and drift wood on the sides. So you could maybe put rocks on one side, and drift wood on the other, or mix them. Either way, I leave the middle open for simming.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

All the saum species are from the Pacific coast side of the Andes, *not* the Amazon river basin. For a start PH is usually between 7.6 and 8.2. When it comes to saum species, you can't go past Alf Stalsbergs' web site. It's not all in English, but check out many of the photos.

http://www.lem.net/alf/css-andinoacara.htm#rivulatus


----------

